# building a new chimney



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been a builder for 13 years now. And for the last 3 or 4 years I have been having a very hard time finding masons to do my brick chimneys. I have basically had enough of getting behind schedule on my roofs. And my last mason I had said it would be 1200 to build the chimney from roof up. After he was done he gave me a bill for 2000. Thats a little higher! Anyway I want to start doing them myself. One of my roofers said he use to do them. But I have not so I want to make sure we go about this the right way. Got one we are starting wed, And its going to be my first attempt. We need to tear down to roof line. rebuild (bricks) and put a cap on, top liner, And of course new lead flashing. If any of you skilled masons wouldn't mind talking the time to basicaly go through the entire process for me or point me to a website It would help me out alot. I just want to make sure everything is going to be done right. Thanks for your time.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

mnjconstruction said:


> I've been a builder for 13 years now. And for the last 3 or 4 years I have been having a very hard time finding masons to do my brick chimneys. I have basically had enough of getting behind schedule on my roofs. And my last mason I had said it would be 1200 to build the chimney from roof up. After he was done he gave me a bill for 2000. Thats a little higher! Anyway I want to start doing them myself. One of my roofers said he use to do them. But I have not so I want to make sure we go about this the right way. Got one we are starting wed, And its going to be my first attempt. We need to tear down to roof line. rebuild (bricks) and put a cap on, top liner, And of course new lead flashing. If any of you skilled masons wouldn't mind talking the time to basicaly go through the entire process for me or point me to a website It would help me out alot. I just want to make sure everything is going to be done right. Thanks for your time.


I will let the masons handle this one. Ever hire a back yard mechanic ? How did it turn out ?


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

First thing to do is figure out why it failed. A few common sources of failure I've seen in my region thru the years.
- Bad cap - cracked concrete letting water in, not sealed around flue, too flat, mortar (tto soft), not enough overhang over brick, no drip edge, etc......
- Flue liners leak , allow moisture to escape between flues, lots of moisture on inside of brick, no metal cap on chimney allows water to wash out the joints in the flues thru time, etc..


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Try this link for a beginning point. 

http://www.maconline.org/tech/design/fireplace1/chimneyd/chimneyd.html

For what it is worth. If I tear down to roof line and back up it is not going to be cheaper than 4 grand. No questions and a few problems like bad liners etc. and we are headed north of 5. 

Too much work, risk and liability to be messing around up there for $500.

I do alot of chimney repair.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

After you do one, you will understand why we wont get on your roof. I assume that under the circumstances you want it done the cheapest possible and expect us there pronto.
After you pack liners an brick and mortar and your butt up and down scaffold then pass on over to roof while during all this keeping the roof clean you will decide adding $1200 to $1500 to the bid is still pretty cheap.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

dakzaag said:


> Try this link for a beginning point.
> 
> http://www.maconline.org/tech/design/fireplace1/chimneyd/chimneyd.html
> 
> ...


Same!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I have no problem paying whatever it cost. Up here in northern maine that is what masons are charging 1200-1500. I just need to get them done. The only problem I had with the price was when the mason told me it was going to be 1200 then summits a bill for 2000 after he is done, And nothing changed as far as the work. I put the 1200 for chimney in my bid for the roof. Now I am loosing 800. If he would have started out at being 2k I would have been fine with it. i know this is no easy task, And dont misunderstand me. I dont think anybody can do it. But its time to branch out in my company and start doing our own.


----------



## denver 2 (Jan 1, 2009)

mnjconstruction,

The process of laying up a chimney chase only requires one to lay bricks, stack flue liners on top one another with mortar or fireclay for joints, add needed fill to support cap, and cap with cement. Your chimney height needs to be at code height. The mechanics of laying the brick plumb and level for a beginner will be a challenge for you I'm afraid. As far as flashing goes a roofer can take care of that after the fact. Good luck!


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

mnjconstruction said:


> The only problem I had with the price was when the mason told me it was going to be 1200 then summits a bill for 2000 after he is done, And nothing changed as far as the work. quote]
> 
> No contract? When I give a price it comes with contract. I only get or expect to get paid contract price. Extras in writing ,before work done.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

mnjconstruction said:


> I have no problem paying whatever it cost. Up here in northern maine that is what masons are charging 1200-1500. I just need to get them done. The only problem I had with the price was when the mason told me it was going to be 1200 then summits a bill for 2000 after he is done, And nothing changed as far as the work. I put the 1200 for chimney in my bid for the roof. Now I am loosing 800. If he would have started out at being 2k I would have been fine with it. i know this is no easy task, And dont misunderstand me. I dont think anybody can do it. But its time to branch out in my company and start doing our own.


I have never taken anything over my bid price, and just as you despise anyone low enough to overprice there bid. 
Around here the ones who do that generally find themselves without work ,and have some good laborers that are looking for a decent job. I dont know, but maybe there is your start for a masonry crew.


----------



## eekie34 (Jun 14, 2008)

practice on your own house first.


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

eekie34 said:


> practice on your own house first.


One ontop of two its easy.:blink:


----------



## MasonryPro (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hire the professional!*

Chimney repairs aren't the best things to tackle yourself if you have no masonry experience. Since they are usually high off the ground, simple mistakes can be costly, especially if you have to rip it out again and hire a mason to rebuild it!

Don't try to save money on this - hire a mason with experience! They will get it done right, and save your good name in the process.



Mastercraft Masonry
Professional Masonry Since 1974
Oregon / Washington


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

mnjconstruction said:


> I've been a builder for 13 years now. And for the last 3 or 4 years I have been having a very hard time finding masons to do my brick chimneys. I have basically had enough of getting behind schedule on my roofs. And my last mason I had said it would be 1200 to build the chimney from roof up. After he was done he gave me a bill for 2000. Thats a little higher! Anyway I want to start doing them myself. One of my roofers said he use to do them. But I have not so I want to make sure we go about this the right way. Got one we are starting wed, And its going to be my first attempt. We need to tear down to roof line. rebuild (bricks) and put a cap on, top liner, And of course new lead flashing. If any of you skilled masons wouldn't mind talking the time to basicaly go through the entire process for me or point me to a website It would help me out alot. I just want to make sure everything is going to be done right. Thanks for your time.


 
You threw out bizzarre pricing ($1200-1500) but gave very little info.

Here are just a few questions that I have for you: 


What are the dimensions of the chimney? What is the chimney for, fireplace? furnance? WH???? Are you reusing the brick or buying new? What kind of brick is it? Is the roof a walker? Where is the chimney located? Middle of the roof? Side of the house? What's the access to the chimney like?, etc.,

Keep in mind, how you answer them affects pricing. The above is just a small sample of the large # of questions that need to be addressed for EACH chimney job.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Brickie said:


> > You threw out bizzarre pricing ($1200-1500) but gave very little info.
> >
> > Here are just a few questions that I have for you:
> >
> ...


Very good points to consider. MNJ if your confident in your abilities take on a few chimney repairs. Then you will know for yourself what a fair price is. 

Hey Mike, where you been hiding? Haven't seen a post from you for a couple of weeks. Things getting busy up there? Good to hear from you.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

dakzaag said:


> Hey Mike, where you been hiding? Haven't seen a post from you for a couple of weeks. Things getting busy up there? Good to hear from you.


Hey Dave, how are things in your neck of the woods? I've been busy with a bunch of chimney repair jobs. Now that it's been raining again, I'm sure they'll be more calls/emails coming in for more repair work!:thumbup:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Just finished up a block job inside a barn. Worked out well with the rain early last week, but now its back outside and raining as we speak.

Got a chimney to go look at tomorrow if it isn't raining and a house waiting to start but the mud is 6 inches deep right now, need a little more sunshine.

Sorry to Hi-jack the thread.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

A remodeling contractor that just called and got a bid and then just used it(as is) in his bid? - How often do things in remodeling go as expected?

You have to be in a position to add something for undiscovered conditions.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

MNJ,
Don't practice where anyone can see it! Of all the trades ours is the hardest to master, and I'm not trying to slight you or anyone else that tries on our shoes. Just making an informed observation.

D.


----------



## rock man (Apr 20, 2009)

mnjconstruction said:


> I've been a builder for 13 years now. And for the last 3 or 4 years I have been having a very hard time finding masons to do my brick chimneys. I have basically had enough of getting behind schedule on my roofs. And my last mason I had said it would be 1200 to build the chimney from roof up. After he was done he gave me a bill for 2000. Thats a little higher! Anyway I want to start doing them myself. One of my roofers said he use to do them. But I have not so I want to make sure we go about this the right way. Got one we are starting wed, And its going to be my first attempt. We need to tear down to roof line. rebuild (bricks) and put a cap on, top liner, And of course new lead flashing. If any of you skilled masons wouldn't mind talking the time to basicaly go through the entire process for me or point me to a website It would help me out alot. I just want to make sure everything is going to be done right. Thanks for your time.


 a brickee is a brickee and shoe maker makes shoes,not impossible to do yourself,,, but if your time is worth anything to you then l would keep looking for a dependable guy,sign a contract and stick to the terms no extras.cant charge that much up here, maybe time for a road trip...good luck


----------

